# Sassy critique



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LONG back, which gives the illusion of very short legs. Nice short cannons, pasterns are a bit too straight. Nice open shoulder and her neck ties in well at the withers and chest. Slightly downhill. It looks like her right rear hoof might be clubbed fairly severely? A bit tied in at the knees too.

Over all not a terrible mare, but I'd be careful with her back. She'll make a lovely all arounder and I love her color.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not seeing the long back, to be honest. Her back looks like it's a good length, actually. 

I do agree with everything else Endiku said.

In addition, she looks like she stands under herself and may be a bit sickle-hocked behind. Also, she toes out fairly badly in the front.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks guys  anything you see would be bad for reining ??


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think she looks like she'd make a good little reined, to be honest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If she has the Zan Par breeding, she is a good pleasure horse who can rein. To me, she looks pleasure, horsemanship all the way.


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

heres her pedigree
Zan Be Sassy Cr Quarter Horse

i know she would be good in pleasure i just dont really like it lol im going to continue doing a few WP classes with her next summer but reining is what im traning her for  and her sire is a good reiner that my friend competes with so if shes anything like him ill be happy.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It might be the opposite of long back then, just really short legs? Or even camera angle. Something about her looks disporportionate to me.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nice mare. Her back is not long to me. However, her SI joint point is behind her point of hip, so maybe not the strongest of coupling pelvis to back. Great neck and shoulder. Gorgeous head. back legs have good hocks, low canons, a bit light on the canon bone and short pasturns with smallish hooves. 

Front legs are the "odd" spot to me. LEft front is toed out and the knee is a bit tied in, even looks almost puffy on the front of the knee. canons are short.


Overall, pretty nice mare.


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

She has A nice shoulder, but there are several things about this horse that are red flags to me. Her actual back isn't long, but she is very long and weak in the coupling. She also appears goose rumped and sickle hocked. Also she is tied in at the knee. All of these issues are pretty severe which leads me to question the long term soundness of this horse. I honestly think she would not be able to withstand the athletic strain of competition.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is long and weak through the coupling. If her Peak of Croup were about 3 inches further forward that would be really nice. She could stand a bit more through the hip. She does toe out. 

She has an absolutely lovely front end.. very breedy. Her hind legs look like they might be a tad straight thru the hocks. Her feet are a bit small.

I would love to see this mare trotting up long steep hills on every ride 6 days a week as part of her training.. and a new photo in 3 months. I bet she would look MUCH better.


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks for the replies guys


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, with that pedigree she sure is bred to be a reiner. I mean, you have Brennas Kid and the Zan line...couldn't ask for much better.


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks  i wanted to here something like that


----------

